# Й.С. Бах. Прелюдия и фуга на тему "ВАСН"



## A.Chumachenko (23 Июл 2011)

Ищу запись Й.С. Бах. Прелюдия и фуга на тему "ВАСН"
Помогите пожалуйста кто может! Спасибо!


----------



## bombastic (23 Июл 2011)

вообще то композитор другой. у листа есть вариации и у кого - то на Ш =)


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (23 Июл 2011)

скорее всего Вы ищите Ф.Лист Прелюдия и фуга на тему BACH.
вот ссылка classic-online.ru

Отличное исполнение!))


----------



## bombastic (23 Июл 2011)

или 
Ф. Шуберт. "Die sсhone Mullerin" - Der Muller und der Bach
из прекрасной мельничихи,
а не посмотрел на фугу, огда Лист, кончено


----------



## A.Chumachenko (23 Июл 2011)

Спасибо,но это точно Й.С. Бах. Прелюдия и фуга на тему "ВАСН",у меня есть ноты переложение для баяна А. Семешко!


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (23 Июл 2011)

Нашел только исполнение Гульда classic-online.ru


----------



## A.Chumachenko (23 Июл 2011)

Спасибо за помощь!


----------



## bombastic (23 Июл 2011)

очень понравилось! а часто её на баяне играют? мне бах на гос нужен клавирный и не "затрепанный"


----------



## eugen b (13 Май 2017)

A.Chumachenko писал:


> Спасибо,но это точно Й.С. Бах. Прелюдия и фуга на тему "ВАСН",у меня есть ноты переложение для баяна А. Семешко!


Скинте мне пожалуйста [email protected] Заранее благодарен


----------

